# Sharp-Backed Monkey Frog



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

I took some pics of my female Phyllomedusa vaillanti.

































And when they sleep they look like an alien.


----------



## Geklor (Nov 27, 2007)

what a funny looking creature

Is he sleeping in those last few photos?


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2007)

What an amazing looking frog, I can certainly understand why some people have no interest in exotics


----------



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

Geklor said:


> what a funny looking creature
> 
> Is he sleeping in those last few photos?



Yes, she is sleeping in the last pics!!!


----------



## mines bigger (Nov 27, 2007)

it looks like a colourful cane toad...


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 27, 2007)

What a gorgeous frog and brilliant photography! Congratulations Lars


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 27, 2007)

She's awesome!!


----------



## firedragon (Nov 27, 2007)

beautiful....how does it sleep and not fall off the stick


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 27, 2007)

Stunning looking frog for sure!


----------



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments!!! 




firedragon said:


> beautiful....how does it sleep and not fall off the stick



They can grip with their hands and feet as their thumbs and first toes are towards to their fingers/toes!

You can see it in the pics, note the first toe of the right foot!

Therefore they are called Monkey frogs!

And they have sticky toe pads!


----------



## mattmc (Nov 27, 2007)

nice frog mate. completely different to aussie frogs.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 27, 2007)

You Germans are so lucky.

I really like that frog but have never seen one before, she looks amazing.

I love frogs, they always look so cute.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 27, 2007)

Where are those frogs from?


----------



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you very much guys!!! 



Joshua VW said:


> Where are those frogs from?



They live in Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, French Guiana, Peru and Surinam.

But mine frogs are captive-bred and the wild caught ones are very sensitive.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> You Germans are so lucky.



No, it's so cold here and it's snowing at the moment!


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 27, 2007)

Well down here it's nice and warm at the moment.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> Well down here it's nice and warm at the moment.



So who is the luckier guy now, hehe?


----------



## Retic (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say the one with access to every animal in the world


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say that too.


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 27, 2007)

What a funny looking little creature!! Cute though! 
LOL at the sleeping pics!


----------



## Lars K (Nov 27, 2007)

boa said:


> I would say the one with access to every animal in the world



Ok ok, you guys got me, I give up! 
But you have the awesome fauna and the amazing nature over there! 


Thank you ccmattyjayde!!!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh my lord :shock: That is the most psychadelic looking frog ever!!! Very cool Lars 

And how awesome does it look when it sleeps?!! :lol: Like a stoned alien


----------



## Lars K (Nov 28, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Oh my lord :shock: That is the most psychadelic looking frog ever!!! Very cool Lars
> 
> And how awesome does it look when it sleeps?!! :lol: Like a stoned alien



Haha, yes indeed, thanks Miss B!!!


----------



## pixie (Nov 28, 2007)

omg i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mich1 (Nov 28, 2007)

that is an awesome looking frog! wicked pictues too! beautiful, so colourful!


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 28, 2007)

i think MissB's 'Stoned alien' hits the nail on the head. 
that is one awsome looking frog though! what is the point on it's back from as such and does it have a purpose?


----------



## Lars K (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you very much "mich1" and " Whisper2"!!! 

The points are only for the camouflage!


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 29, 2007)

Lars K said:


> No, it's so cold here and it's snowing at the moment!




That was one of the coolest things about Germany!!!!!
I want to move to Germany, I would happily leave this heat behind!
I would like to live in a cabin in the mountains, it would be neat.

Mmmm coldyness.

Awesome frog. I wish I had one or ten.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 29, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> That was one of the coolest things about Germany!!!!!
> I want to move to Germany, I would happily leave this heat behind!
> I would like to live in a cabin in the mountains, it would be neat.
> 
> ...



Thank you Metal_Jazz!!! 

Yes, in the time from November to the beginning of March it's pretty cold here! 
(Our seasons are reverse to your seasons here!)

But in the hot summertime we also have temperatures of up to 40°C (for some years ago) and
normally up to 35°C!

Yes, I agree, it would be pretty neat to live in the Alps, as they are a stunning scene!

But in the wintertime it's snowing a lot there and that could be a problem when you've got
a snow level of up to 2m in front of your house!


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 29, 2007)

What a beautiful looking frog, thanks for sharing the pics Lars.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 29, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> What a beautiful looking frog, thanks for sharing the pics Lars.



Thank you mrmikk and you're welcome!!!


----------



## nickamon (Nov 30, 2007)

That's an awesome frog! 



Lars K said:


> No, it's so cold here and it's snowing at the moment!


 
Well it's stinkin' hot here, I'm dreaming about going back to Germany, but can't afford it this year.  It isn't Christmas without snow.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you very much Nicole!!! 

Yes, I agree, it's very nice and romantic when you have some snow on Christmas.


----------

